# An off-topic - but important - post (Mike B. - Forgive me!)



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 21 Mar 2001 08:20:18 -0000*
As *my* final word on this "who are you" stuff that‘s been in the air 
lately, let me make a few long-winded points If you‘re a list member who‘s 
sick of this stuff by now As I am! please delete NOW to save yourself some 
time.:
1 In case anyone thinks they should start in with any of that "exactly 
where do you live/work" stuff with me, let me tell you right now you can 
forget it. Having told you I‘m a reasonably young, reasonably attractive 
woman, there is no way on God‘s green earth I am going to give out that 
information to a bunch of strangers on-line. And if you can‘t figure out why 
that is, then I can‘t help you because clearly you are either: a stupid, b 
crazy, or c a professional pervert.
2 Since we‘re playing Spanish Inquisition If our amateur detectives figure 
I can‘t possibly be a girl because I quote Python endlessly, I say, "Buzz 
off." My husband received a couple of Python DVDs for Xmas, and it‘s been a 
long, cold winter here, hence the ready supply of quotes..., let me point 
out that although many of the list members know each other, I have no clue 
who *any* of you are. Is John Gow a tree surgeon? Is Don Schepens a 
belly-dancer no offense, Don!? Is J-F a podiatrist? Is Mac a volunteer 
fireman? And where do you all live? Two blocks away from me? In 
Lloydminster? On the moon?
You see, one of the great drawbacks of this on-line stuff is that it almost 
always involves an element of trust and uncertainty that can be faintly 
off-putting for everyone involved. Knowing this, I have "played it straight" 
in dealing with the members of this list from the beginning, but if there 
are people here who can‘t handle my request that I be allowed to conceal 
some bits of personal info. - for whatever reason - it seems to me that 
maybe Gow is right - maybe you *should* go do your own thing in private, 
where "outsiders" can‘t interfere or intrude.
3 That said, I‘m particularly steamed about this nonsense because I‘ve 
actually grown incredibly fond of most of the regular posters over the past 
few months, which is why I myself have been posting more recently - I‘ve 
been feeling more "at home". The old buddies who rib and nudge each other - 
John, Don and Ian the young uns, the Matts, Rob, and, of course, Private 
Sean who are alternately incredibly respectful and marvellously 
enthusiastic the gruff old-timers who keep us all in line gently, of 
course! - Mac and Ian again! the comedians - Daves Hall and Newcombe 
the knowledgeable Nova Scotians, Peter DeVries, and, of course, the 
still-MIA Mike etc. etc. - I love you all figuratively speaking only, of 
course!, and lots more who I haven‘t named, too.
I am especially taken by the way almost everyone on the list usually! 
shows signs of having the qualities I have always associated with the 
military without, mind you, knowing a whole lot about it - 
self-discipline, forbearance, appreciation for clarity and order, loyalty, 
mutual respect, sense of humour, and so on. This is what I expected to find 
when I joined the list and is partly why I decided to join.
4 I also, as I have always said, joined the list because dating back to 
the 50th anniversary of the end of WWII celebration stuff I have developed 
a growing interest in Canada‘s military - what it has done in the past, how 
it works, how it will handle the future, and why, to be honest, it keeps 
getting such a bad rap in the press Hence my questions on this issue in 
particular - and I figured peppering real live soldiers and vets and wives 
and friends, etc. of CF people would be more fun and more interesting than 
trying to make time to wade through a bunch of military history books, or 
spending hours trying to find my way around the DND site. If my questions 
sometimes seem too dumb am sure that happens a lot!, or too numerous that 
too, lately, feel free to tell me. Or, if Mike B., or whomever, thinks my 
reasons for participating aren‘t valid/good enough, tell me that, too.
But enough already !!! with these made-up computer trails, and trumped up 
accusations, and kooky, paranoid innuendos. I don‘t think I have ever 
treated anyone on this list badly or disrespectfully at least not on 
purpose, and don‘t see why I should have to put up with poor treatment in 
return.
Thus endeth the sermon. And thanks for reading!
- Joan
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

